# 08 Merckx AXM frameset



## slickyricky (Jun 25, 2008)

I know this is shameless spam, but I am super de duper strapped for cash. I have put up my race bike, only used in one race, on Ebay. I am selling a white/black/red 08 Merckx AXM frameset for only $3000.00 (Bought in early july). It is on ebay right now along with my merckx lxm as well. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330261072251&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=014

Help a brotha out!!!


----------

